# screen mesh size



## tandami (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello all.
Haven't yet seen this mentioned. can anyone tell me what the difference is in the mesh counts in a screen?
I went to get a screen made, and was asked what mesh size i wanted as he only had a certain type.
Now, ive purchased my own screens before at mclogans and noticed they had two different mesh counts, possibly more. 
What's the differences and the benefits of the different counts?
Is it only that one is better if you have a more intricate design as it allows for a better print? 
In honesty, i haven't really found a difference between them!
I know an expert here can enlighten me. If this has been talked about before- excuse my repeat question. 
Dee


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm just learning myself but I picked up 125 mesh counts for my one color designs and am happy with them. This may or may not be a good analogy for you but I think of the mesh count in terms of screen resolution. Higher mesh counts equal more dots, which equals more detail. 

That being said, you also have to take into account what you're screening on... Signs, for example, would need a higher screen mesh count then shirts.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out this past topic:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2584&highlight=guide


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Basically: high mesh count = higher resolution, less ink deposit, low mesh count = lower resolution, more ink deposit.

When printing on paper, for example, you don't need (or want) a lot of ink and you often want a detailed image - so you use a high mesh count. When printing on dark fabric you want more ink, and that comes at the cost of not being able to have quite as much fine detail in your image.

There are standard mesh counts for textile printing that are used most of the time, but it does vary depending on the substrate being printed on, the design being printed, and the ink being used.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

xlnt response Solmu
Just ofr a idea We keep in stock
60
86
109/110
155/156
196
230
305
355


----------



## chaoticnoize (Nov 15, 2006)

hi solmu, fluid..can i have sum info?? what screen mesh size i need to screen print a gradients image?
thx alot


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

images with halftones are better printed on higher mesh frames. a 45 dpi/lpi I would say 196-230 mesh frame.


----------



## jaycamp (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm now learning about this and it appears that the higher the mesh count the better the print especially when printing stuff like wedding invitations


----------



## in2infinity (Dec 8, 2009)

Your mesh count should be 3.5x your line screen. So a 100 line screen film would need a 350 or higher mesh to hold the dots. We do a lot of process work on CDs at a 120 line screen and use 460.27. The .27 is the thread thickness. The thinner the thread the thinner the screen and the less ink that is deposited.


----------



## MOYA (Feb 28, 2009)

We've written a short blog discussing the pros and cons as well as the applications for each mesh count. Perhaps this will be helpful to anyone researching mesh differences. 

Here’s Another Fine Mesh You’ve Gotten Us Into « MOYA Tees


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

MOYA said:


> We've written a short blog discussing the pros and cons as well as the applications for each mesh count. Perhaps this will be helpful to anyone researching mesh differences.
> 
> Here’s Another Fine Mesh You’ve Gotten Us Into « MOYA Tees


good blog post. no mention of white vs yellow mesh tho, you may want to add that.


----------



## MOYA (Feb 28, 2009)

red514 said:


> good blog post. no mention of white vs yellow mesh tho, you may want to add that.


Good point. Thanks! I'll have to put that in the next blog. There's a ton of information to cover, as you well know.


----------

